# PDF Driver error code 8?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What is and how do I fix this.

I am trying to convert some files to PDF and just recently started getting this error.

PDF Driver error code 8.

Windows 7 64 bit. I have no clue. My Adobe pdf reader and other PDF readers/creators are updated. I had heard this was an issue for windows 7.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think you would want to go to Computer Talk for that question


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I usually do a google search for error codes.

I did a quick one for yours, no quick and easy answer. Could be a version incomparability with 64 bit.

Could be a conflict with another printer. 

Since you have adobe and other pdf printers, I would guess, from what I read, that they are conflicting with each other. as a quick fix, try removing all but one.

What pdf printers do you have? and are they all the right version for Win7 64 bit ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> I usually do a google search for error codes.
> 
> I did a quick one for yours, no quick and easy answer. Could be a version incomparability with 64 bit.
> 
> ...


I did some checking also. This invoice program I used to use and is still installed on my laptop now with this issue popping up. I an removing all my pdf readers and printers. It's almost like my laptop had a heart attack or some thing. I am getting errors with stuff I have had installed for a couple years.
Might be time to just say screw it and reformat.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

This was strange. For some reason my laptop decided to revert back to the old version of Invoice and Estimates pro. I have the most recent version of the software installed. I removed all traces, re installed. Now I messing around with the estimate to make sure it converts now.


----------

